# Can you tell me how you feel about declawing cats?



## Blade96 (May 31, 2010)

Was wondering what were your beliefs on it. I saw a declawed cat at our vet's when we were treating our white cat after my mother accidentally hit him with the cat. (he recovered and lived the rest of the summer but died on oct 17 2009. We didnt know he had feline leukemia.) 

I disagree with declawing. But what do the rest of you think about it?


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 31, 2010)

I'm against it.


----------



## Big Don (May 31, 2010)

While I don't like cats, at all, removing their claws, seems a tad stupid, to me. Like, I don't know, buying a car and removing it's wheels


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Was wondering what were your beliefs on it. I saw a declawed cat at our vet's when we were treating our white cat after my mother accidentally hit him with the cat. (he recovered and lived the rest of the summer but died on oct 17 2009. We didnt know he had feline leukemia.)
> 
> I disagree with declawing. But what do the rest of you think about it?


 

Those claws can really get stuck in your throat-and the ones on kittens can even get stuck between your teeth! I hate that!

I'm all in favor of declawing them-it makes the pads of their paws that much easier to savor.....


----------



## Archangel M (May 31, 2010)

Our cat lived 17+ years without his claws. He didn't seem to miss them.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 31, 2010)

Whilst there are the practical experiences of some members that show that cats can cope with de-clawing, I, personally, do not like it for the very simple aversive reason that it is maiming the animal.

I am not averse to putting a bullet into some creature and having it for my dinner or ridding the world of 'vermin' by whatever means necessary.  In truth, I also do not like cats very much, being a 'dog person'.  But permanently robbing a hunting animal of part of it's arsenal I cannot agree with.

In simplistic terms, if you don't want a cat scratching up your house, don't have a cat.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 31, 2010)

Declawing is worse than cliping the wings of an immature bird because the wings grow back.  Declawing, i disagree for the most part-can't think why i would do that.  I love the claws and dealing with them.  Like having roses without a bit of thorn-Somehow part of the beauty and i think declawing will harm a cats psyche-stripping it of it's primal instincts-disabled.

-But i think it would be fair to do a bit more study- who knows, maybe they don't miss them as much i would think?? Knowing cats, they would be clever enough to get by without claws-but tree climbing, grip off a wall- things that are important for cats would be next to impossible.



j


----------



## MBuzzy (May 31, 2010)

VERY against it.  To me, it is akin to cutting off the tips of someone's fingers.


----------



## elder999 (May 31, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Those claws can really get stuck in your throat-and the ones on kittens can even get stuck between your teeth! I hate that!
> 
> I'm all in favor of declawing them-it makes the pads of their paws that much easier to savor.....


 

In all seriousness, we've had cats for the barn. Declawing them would not have been productive for mousers. On the other hand, I'd have to say that it depends upon the environment-if there's a legitimate reason for their having their claws removed-though I can't imagine one, having never kept cats indoors-then it's probably a good thing to do. 

In principle, though, I'd be against maiming a *pet*, on aesthetic grounds. I had a hard time chipping and tatooing our dogs.......I'd definitely declaw a cat before
stewing it, though..:lfao: _(I *kill *me! _Hey, Bob, how about an ALF smiley??  :lfao:  _)_


----------



## Archangel M (May 31, 2010)

Exactly elder. I have had barn cats as well. Declawing them would have been stupid. However our dear departed house cat was ALWAYS going to be a house cat. He suffered no apparent pain that I could recall and had no ill effects.

However... our current Cat has retained hers.


----------



## kaizasosei (May 31, 2010)

> however... Our current cat has retained hers.




power to her!


----------



## CanuckMA (May 31, 2010)

I grew up with a cat. Declawed. She went outside and brought home 'gifts' on a regular basis. We also lived in a row of fenceless backyards. Ours was the last on in the line, and the only one where the free roaming German shepherd never dared to venture. 

Saved a great deal of furniture.


----------



## tellner (May 31, 2010)

A cat without its claws has most of its defense and a good bit of its ability to escape removed. Some do alright that way. Many more die before their time or are very unhappy. If there's not a compelling reason to declaw a cat I would recommend against it. Of course, I'm also against docking dogs' tails and ears for esthetic reasons.


----------



## Archangel M (May 31, 2010)

I can't think of what my house cat would have needed claws to defend itself from.

If you do go with declawing though...that cat should be an indoor cat from then on IMO.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 1, 2010)

Correct me if I am wrong, but when you declaw a cat isn't it up to the first joint? In other words, not just removing the "nail" but also part of the "finger". If so, I would consider that to be maiming.

No cat who has even a small chance of getting outside should be declawed, because the claws are what allow them to both defend themselves and to escape up a fence or a tree.

If a cat is scratching things indoors, they do make these tips now that cover  the ends of the claws and make it impossible for them to scratch. They even come in designer colors. My cat doesn't need them because he has satisfying scratching surfaces outside on the trees and fences. But if he were ever to be an all-indoor cat, I'd put the tips on his claws rather than declawing him.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 1, 2010)

My Cats paws looked entirely normal.

Of course that was 17 years ago when I was a newlywed..childless person living in apartments. My current situation is entirely different and that was the one and only cat I ever had that was declawed. Far from a wide range of experience with declawing.


----------



## Carol (Jun 1, 2010)

Franklin was declawed with a laser.  His claws were cut off and nothing more.  He healed quickly his paws look normal.   I can't say I'm completely for it, however in some circumstances I think it is an option, if the cat is an indoor cat.  I certainly don't think it is a choice that should be done without a lot of thought.  

I'm on the top floor, the only time mine is outside is if he's in my arms or under very close watch.


----------



## Drac (Jun 1, 2010)

Our first adoption had all his claws removed by it previous owner..With all  the ones that followed only the front ones removed, they are house cats and have no desire to return to the place we rescued them from.The only exceptions are our 2 runts, They have a full set.


----------



## RandomPhantom700 (Jun 1, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Was wondering what were your beliefs on it. I saw a declawed cat at our vet's when we were treating our white cat after my mother accidentally hit him with the cat. (he recovered and lived the rest of the summer but died on oct 17 2009. We didnt know he had feline leukemia.)
> 
> I disagree with declawing. But what do the rest of you think about it?


 
I'm all for it, and while you're at it, cut off the head, too!  Sorry, but I despise cats.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 1, 2010)

When I was in my late 20's, I inherited my ex-wife's cat.  It had its front claws removed, but still had the back ones.  I didn't really like cats, but did not have the heart to get rid of it, and we eventually made peace and became friends.  She used to bring me 'gifts' of dismembered birds she caught, so I know she was able to deal with not having front claws, and she still had back ones.

When I met my current wife, years later, I still had the cat, which was quite elderly at that point.  My wife had two cats that were not declawed.  They had completely wrecked her upholstered furniture, there was nearly nothing left of the chairs she owned.  My wife's cats immediately began tearing my cat to ribbons, and we decided to have her cats declawed as well, so they would at least be on an equal footing.

Since that time, my cat passed from old age, and we added another cat, so we're back to three (and two dogs).  The new cat was likewise declawed in front (all of them still have their back claws).  Since it's been a progression starting with my cat, which came to me already declawed, the decision has been fairly simple to make.

I do not know what we'd do if we were starting with a cat where we had not owned any before.  I'm fairly confident that my wife would not want to declaw the cat, whereas I do not want very expensive furniture shredded.  Not sure how that argument would end.

For the record, I would not dock a dog's ears or tail.  I don't care if that's the breed standard or not, the ears and tail stay as they were.  On the other hand, one of our dogs was born with double dew-claws, and the vet strongly suggested that we have them removed as a safety precaution for the dog.

And if I had a son (I have no children), there would be no circumcision, and I don't care if I have to gnaw off the umbilical cord myself to keep the state from getting involved in that nasty little state-sponsored act of terror.  Front claws on cats?  I'm a little easier with that, having seen the results both with and without.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 1, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Those claws can really get stuck in your throat-and the ones on kittens can even get stuck between your teeth!



Huh? You eat the claws somehow? lol? 

btw i showed all my kitties on here, MT :uhyeah:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=86745

None of them declawed. and our furniture was safe. It looks nice. we never believed in declawing. Its possible for cats to happily live with furniture and not tear it to ribbons. Oh, we have a scratching pad that my cat, Princess, likes. :angel:


----------



## mook jong man (Jun 1, 2010)

RandomPhantom700 said:


> I'm all for it, and while you're at it, cut off the head, too! Sorry, but I despise cats.


 
Thats ok , they're not too thrilled about you either.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 1, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Its possible for cats to happily live with furniture and not tear it to ribbons.



It is also possible that I am a Chinese jet fighter pilot.  But not likely, in either case.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 1, 2010)

We have 3 cats. They are indoor cats. They have never shown any interest in going outdoors. They have, however, shown plenty of interest (and skill) in shredding the furniture. Hence, they have no front claws any more. They do still have their rear claws, which are the ones used for defense. They also have their teeth. Those are their defensive weapons. The front claws are mainly used for climbing (and ours have no trouble climbing their cat pole), shredding furniture, and doing the happy feet dance on my trachea. After removing the front claws, the cats, the furniture, and my trachea are all fine.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> Huh? You eat the claws somehow? lol?


 

After hitting it with a ball peen hammer, gutting, skinning and stewing it, if you've failed to remove the claws you might very well wind up with one in your mouth,.......

........I'm just sayin' :lol:


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 1, 2010)

elder999 said:


> After hitting it with a ball peen hammer, gutting, skinning and stewing it, if you've failed to remove the claws you might very well wind up with one in your mouth,.......
> 
> ........I'm just sayin' :lol:


 
You use a hammer? and you stew them?

You, sir, are a barbarian and a culinary heathen.


You need an axe. And everybody knows that cats are best enjoyed roasted.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2010)

CanuckMA said:


> You need an axe. And everybody knows that cats are best enjoyed roasted.


 
Nothing beats that cross-eyed look just before you smack them between the eyes with a ball peen hammer.....

.....and dude, two(?) words: *crock pot*. :lfao:

(Quite right about the barbarian and heathen part, though, at least that's what my mom's always called me! :lfao: )


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> And if I had a son (I have no children), there would be no circumcision, and I don't care if I have to gnaw off the umbilical cord myself to keep the state from getting involved in that nasty little state-sponsored act of terror.


 
I gotta ask, what are you refering to? What goes on south of the border?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 1, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> I gotta ask, what are you refering to? What goes on south of the border?



A bit off-topic, but since we were talking about the propriety of removing bodily parts from pets, this is something that is removed from male children in the USA; generally without seeking the parent's permission or indeed even informing them that they have the option to refuse to have it done.

http://www.historyofcircumcision.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=8&id=73

It was (and in many cases still is) performed immediately after birth for nearly 100% of all male children born in the USA, in some locations by law.  It is performed without anesthetic and without permission from the parents (in many cases).  It is considered 'routine' and 'normal' in the USA, and any parent who does not want this procedure performed on their child is immediately suspect.

I was born in 1961.  The procedure was not optional at that time.  And now that it is optional in some places in the USA, parents aren't told that.

So I'm a lot more fussed about that than I am about a cat's claws.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It is also possible that I am a Chinese jet fighter pilot.  But not likely, in either case.



I'll have to invite you to my parents house then. :uhyeah: and see all the nice furniture. and my cat princess with all of her claws. 



elder999 said:


> After hitting it with a ball peen hammer, gutting, skinning and stewing it, if you've failed to remove the claws you might very well wind up with one in your mouth,.......
> 
> ........I'm just sayin' :lol:





CanuckMA said:


> You use a hammer? and you stew them?
> 
> You, sir, are a barbarian and a culinary heathen.



LOL don't think this post is meant to be literal  I think cats tick him off at times =]



Bill Mattocks said:


> A bit off-topic, but since we were talking about the propriety of removing bodily parts from pets, this is something that is removed from male children in the USA; generally without seeking the parent's permission or indeed even informing them that they have the option to refuse to have it done.
> 
> http://www.historyofcircumcision.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=category&sectionid=8&id=73
> 
> ...



My bro had to have it done but thats because his was always causing him pain and chronic infections. He was done for medical reasons. Otherwise, no. and what - without anesthetic? If I had a baby boy and they were gonna do that to him, I dont think i could be held responsible for my actions. :uhyeah: (well they can try. But cutting part of my child without anesthetic. Let me at em.)

Wow though. Female circumcision is considered barbaric but this isnt. Whats the difference. Both are done without anesthetic.


----------



## CanuckMA (Jun 1, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> LOL don't think this post is meant to be literal  I think cats tick him off at times =]


 
Oh, I know Elder, he really does not know how to cook cat. :ultracool




> Wow though. Female circumcision is considered barbaric but this isnt. Whats the difference. Both are done without anesthetic.


 
The difference is vast, both in scope and results.


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2010)

CanuckMA said:


> Oh, I know Elder, he really does not know how to cook cat. :ultracool


 
Oh, yeah I *do*. Sadly, I can only prepare it very rarely, as I have the trifecta of cat allergies: hair, saliva *and* dander. 

Someone else has to do the killin', guttin', and skinnin'....:lol:
......but I always do the cookin'! :lfao:


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 1, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> I'll have to invite you to my parents house then. :uhyeah: and see all the nice furniture. and my cat princess with all of her claws.



You have anecdotal evidence to one side, and I have it to the other.  That's a stalemate.  I would accept that it is possible that SOME cats which are not declawed won't scratch up the furniture.  I think it would be a stretch to argue that it therefore means that no cats scratch furniture, or that all cats can be taught not to.  Clearly not the case.



> Wow though. Female circumcision is considered barbaric but this isnt. Whats the difference. Both are done without anesthetic.



In the USA, well-meaning do-gooding parents, doctors, and behaviorists convinced most that circumcision was a good thing, for sanitary reasons and for reasons of psychological well-being.  It is not intended to destroy the pleasurable feelings received by the nerve endings in the glans, nor does it (to put it somewhat delicately).  

Female so-called 'circumcision' is not actually that; it is intentional surgical mutilation or complete removal of the clitoris, intended to destroy the feelings received by the nerve endings in that organ so that no pleasure will be experienced by the woman upon whom it is performed; there is no sanitary or psychological well-being argument used.  This procedure is generally based upon culture and history, primarily in Africa, parts of the Middle East, and Asia.  It is often associated with Islam, although it is not an Islamic practice.  However, since the geographical areas in which it is still practiced are often areas where Islam is the dominant religion, many think it is something demanded of Sharia Law; it is not.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Female_genital_cutting


----------



## dancingalone (Jun 1, 2010)

> In the USA, well-meaning do-gooding parents, doctors, and behaviorists  convinced most that circumcision was a good thing, for sanitary reasons  and for reasons of psychological well-being.



Indeed.  My wife and I talked to three different pediatricians about this very topic.  They all said it was obviously a personal parental decision, but they all recommended circumcision.


----------



## Carol (Jun 1, 2010)

I grew up with a cat that was indoor/outdoor and never had to be declawed. My last two indoor-only cats, I tried for -- literally -- years to get them to stop clawing the furniture.  I tried to train them, I bought them scratching posts, I even bought Franklin his own cat tower.   He scratched his stuff up to be sure, but he scratched everything else as well.  

I think some cats simply take to training better than others.


----------



## Archangel M (Jun 1, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I was born in 1961.  The procedure was not optional at that time.  And now that it is optional in some places in the USA, parents aren't told that.
> 
> So I'm a lot more fussed about that than I am about a cat's claws.



Do you remember it??


----------



## elder999 (Jun 1, 2010)

dancingalone said:


> Indeed. My wife and I talked to three different pediatricians about this very topic. They all said it was obviously a personal parental decision, but they all recommended circumcision.


 

There is apparently some correlation betweencontracting HIV and circumcision. The WHO and the NIH of both recommended male circumcision as part of a broad based plan to curtail the spread of HIV.


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 1, 2010)

elder999 said:


> Oh, yeah I *do*. Sadly, I can only prepare it very rarely, as I have the trifecta of cat allergies: hair, saliva *and* dander.
> 
> Someone else has to do the killin', guttin', and skinnin'....:lol:
> ......but I always do the cookin'! :lfao:



siamese cat steaks, anyone?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jun 1, 2010)

In late and probably repeating; but, here's my spin:

1) you have to know they won't be relegated to the outside world (escapees excluded)
2) they have to be young enough to heal...less than 3 years.

On the other hand, there's a declawed tom that runs the cats where I live...


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 1, 2010)

well, this goes for humans too but i have often witness animals playing and fighting for real and with animals it seems that they actually omit very nasty moves against their own kind. So they are actually really good sports.

A cat with no claws could freely waste the eyes of an attacker without carrying the burden of cheaping, being at a disadvantage anyhow and the attacker could be defeated like that.  Instead of fighting with hanging telltale claws, it might be able to use the paws more like dexterous fingers(for defence as well as offence).

  Or maybe the lack of claws force the cat to grapple in new ways.  Or it has jaws like the arms of a person in a wheelchair. ?



j


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 1, 2010)

We have 3 cats, all intact.  As much as it's a pain in the *** to deal with their clawing, and has cost us a couch so far, neither my wife nor I are inclined to declawing.  You can somewhat control this by proper use and placement of scratching areas, and water bottles.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 2, 2010)

My wife and I have five cats. They all have their claws and all use the cat toys we've provided for clawing. Our furniture has remained unscathed. I would never even consider mutilating my cats in such a way, but I did ask my vet what he thought of the pocedure. He told me that he would not consider declawing a cat. He said that the procedure is very painful and their paws remain sensitive for months. He said it is comparable with removing the finger nails and a fraction of the top of the finger from humans. I would advise all those people who find it apt to declaw their cats to removed just one of their own fingernails, so as to experience just a fraction of the pain your cat will feel.

I love the response "I doesn't seem to have effected my cat". What do you expect? Do your want your cat to jump on your lap and say "Daddy, my paws hurt?"

One of my cats Kaizer, burned himself on what I believe was an exhaust pipe. He is a black cat and I didn't notice the burn at first. A couple of hours later he jumped up onto my lap and it was when I began petting him that I noticed the burn. I took him to the vet and the vet told me that it was a third degree burn and that although it was small, it would be painful. Funny, but the cat never told me that he was in pain.

I love to hear all these people that say it's morally wrong to waterboard terrorist *******s in Guantanamo and then see nothing wrong with tearing the claws out of their cat's paws to save their couch.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

yorkshirelad said:


> I love to hear all these people that say it's morally wrong to waterboard terrorist *******s in Guantanamo and then see nothing wrong with tearing the claws out of their cat's paws to save their couch.



I didn't do it to save my couch,  I did it to save my other cat, which came to me already declawed and which was being beat up by my wife's two cats which had their front claws.  And they're not people, they're cats.  I love them and am against cruelty to animals for the purpose of sport or entertainment.  I also don't care for cropping dogs' ears and tails; since that is for appearance only.  Cat's claws I do not put in the same category.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

elder999 said:


> There is apparently some correlation betweencontracting HIV and circumcision. The WHO and the NIH of both recommended male circumcision as part of a broad based plan to curtail the spread of HIV.



Not something I have any concern about.  It would not be possible for me to contract HIV via STD.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

Archangel M said:


> Do you remember it??



Not consciously, but we remember everything that happens to us on levels we cannot always access with our waking minds.  Not having a conscious memory of it does not mean it did not affect us.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jun 2, 2010)

girlbug2 said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but when you declaw a cat isn't it up to the first joint? In other words, not just removing the "nail" but also part of the "finger". If so, I would consider that to be maiming.



You are correct and I think it's cruel to declaw cats. I have seen other declawed cats that seem to be fine but have had vets tell me it sometimes cripples them. I have never had any of my cats declawed. 



> Declawing is not like a manicure. It is serious surgery.  Your cat's claw is _not_ a toenail.  It is  actually closely adhered to the bone.  So closely adhered that to remove the claw, the last bone of your the cat's claw has to be removed.   Declawing is actually an amputation of the last joint of your cat's "toes".



More.

More.


----------



## girlbug2 (Jun 2, 2010)

That's what I thought Jade Tigress. 

In another post somebody commented that cats defend themselves with the hind leg claws. In my experience that is not so. I have had about nine cats all told--they definitely "jab" with the front claws, and in a fight they use the front at least as much as the back legs to grab onto and scratch.

Also, I have observed my cat climbing our back yard fence many times. He is very athletic, a part-siamese. It is seven feet tall and made of wood. He jumps up about 2/3 of the way, then uses his claws to dig in and pull himself up the rest. He wouldn't be able to make it without both front and back claws. Cats also need a full set of claws to climb most trees (for instance, to safety, if it is being chased). Something to consider-- if a cat has even the slightest chance that it will slip past you and escape, it has no chance out in the wide world without its claws.

For the humans who have seen declawed cats that "seem to be fine". It is also my observation that cats, when in pain, rarely make obvious noise and they don't have the ability to make a pained facial expression. Cats are very much "suck it up" types who suffer silently, unlike dogs and people. if it mildly pained a cat to walk about on declawed feet, we really have no way of knowing that now do we? They can probably learn to get about, sure, but that doesn't mean it is comfortable for them.

Okay, end of soap box. get claw tips if you worry about the furniture. Here is a link that might be useful:
http://www.softclaws.com/


----------



## Blade96 (Jun 2, 2010)

Princess had one of her back paws cut and it was oozing fluid and everything. once. She didnt tell us she was injured. It was only when mom grabbed her paw and played with it - and she pulled away with a screech - that I took a closer look, and found it, in all that hair. We took care of it and she's fine now.

Puss last year never told us he was getting sick. We only noticed it because he was reverting to a thousands of years old instinct to hide away from predators in high places. That and not eat. (we found it - feline leukemia, which he died from.)

Cats usually are very good at hiding sickness and injury - it is imperative to their survival. Even though they dont need to anymore as most live with people, they still hold onto traditional ways.

That said however, some cats do let their guardians know they arent feeling well. In early 1996 my cat Fluffy one night got out of his bed and sprawled right across the kitchen floor. In plain sight, where we could see him. He'd never done that before. That let us know. The diagnosis? Kidney disease. (Ofcourse he also hid himself away. But that was later.) With a special diet and care he lived another 6 years. He died at age 15.

So just let people know its hard to say what a cat might feel after being declawed.  I've heard of humans feeling spasms and phantom pain for years after having a limb amputated. Maybe declawed cats feel the same and simply adjust and get used to living that way - because they have to.

Cats are actually incredible smart and thinking animals. They can figure out how to think and to solve problems. I even read a study that said cats posess a intelligence surpassed in the animal world only by various non human primates. (of course dogs are intelligent too. I watched my own collie dog figure out how to solve problems. What an intelligence she had. I miss her. She and Fluffy were best of friends.)

Puss and Fluffy were always fighting animals. Fluffy was lucky he didnt catch anything and Puss wound up with feline leukemia. I have witnessed battles, and they went after their opponents with their front claws. Of course when grappling Judoka - style, they also do use the back legs. Of course having very loose skin and a very flexible spine helps.....if a predator grabs them they can twist aound and crab them and get away.




			
				bill said:
			
		

> You have anecdotal evidence to one side, and I have it to the other.   That's a stalemate.



stalemate, stalemate - i like that.



btw our furniture has had a few scratches but we have never had to replace a furniture because of cats. You cant even see them. Like i said - come and have a look - I dare you to find the scratches.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 2, 2010)

Blade96 said:


> btw our furniture has had a few scratches but we have never had to replace a furniture because of cats. You cant even see them. Like i said - come and have a look - I dare you to find the scratches.



And we had to throw away furniture that cost a bundle, was only a couple years old, and was so torn to ribbons that even with a sheet thrown over them, they didn't look like chairs anymore.  The Salvation Army would not take them.  Looked like a couple of ghost Quasimodos crouching in our living room.  You could not even sit in them.  Nothing like p*ssing away a few thousand dollars in furniture to make you think about the rights of cats vis-a-vis my peace of mind.  But again, we didn't get them declawed for that reason.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Jun 2, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I didn't do it to save my couch, I did it to save my other cat, which came to me already declawed and which was being beat up by my wife's two cats which had their front claws. And they're not people, they're cats. I love them and am against cruelty to animals for the purpose of sport or entertainment.


 
"My one kid was born with no arms because of Thalidamide and my other kid would punch him in the face every now and again, so I just cut the kids arms off.....End of problem." That's how ridiculous your argument is!! Of course they're not people, but who cares? My cats actually mean more to me than most people. They are the nearest thing to children I have.


----------

